
Show HN: An open source music grid you can play around and create short music - irshadshalu
https://music-grid.surge.sh
======
irshadshalu
Few days back, I was trying out an AntiStress app in play store which had many
small widgets to play around. It had a similar music box which I loved. I
wanted to make it configurable and longer, so I made one. The code might be
messy since it's my first svelte project, PRs are always welcome :)

------
craigr1972
Love it!

